# Kobalt Tools



## powerline (Dec 21, 2008)

I was wondering has anybody use kobalt Electrical tools? I saw a set at Lowes:001_huh:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

powerline said:


> I was wondering has anybody use kobalt Electrical tools? I saw a set at Lowes:001_huh:


They look like the Commercial Electric stuff being discussed in another thread. I'd use them for demo.


----------



## Benny (Dec 16, 2008)

I have there nut drivers and don't mind them. I like them because they have comfort grips and there color coded per size. Ben


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

powerline said:


> I was wondering has anybody use kobalt Electrical tools? I saw a set at Lowes:001_huh:


I'll have to check them out, cool beans ... beside the basic tools for the bag, I'm more into the Two in One tools these days, Kliens with the Wire puller, 6 in one's, Etc ... :thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i have used the insulated screwdrivers - they are OK at best - i would not trust the 1000volt rating but for 15 bucks you can give em to your helper after a few months (its what i do)


----------

